
Real Man Needs Pain - dennykmiu
http://www.google.com/buzz/denny.miu/AiBrEKKgiHJ/Real-Man-Needs-Pain-Damn-it-Bones-youre-a-doctor
======
Raphael
Great, all Buzz threads are at google.com. That won't be confusing at all.

~~~
dennykmiu
I notice that as well. I will start to put "Buzz" in front of the title. Then
you decide.

